# wo wie und wann zander und hechte in holland fangen?



## fischfan112 (6. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen
werde demnächst wieder mal nach holland an einen privatsee(ca 6m tief 200m briet und 300m lang) fahren(wird von poldern/graven gespeist) mein problem ist nur ...ich höre immer öfters das man in holland ganz anders angeln muss als hier bei uns ...nun wollt ich mal fragen welche angelart(boot ist vorhanden) ihr bevorzugst und vor allem welche köder ... welches gewässer würdet ihr bevorzugen??die poldern oder den see??

ein paar antworten wären echt nett

mfg fischfan112:vik:


----------



## Blackhawk (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: wo wie und wann zander und hechte in holland fangen?*

Ich denke wenn es kälter ist solltes du im See fischen da du ja ein Boot hast,suchst du dir einfach eine stelle wo auch Futterfisch sich aufhält da ist der Zander dann auch nicht weit.Ich würde es dann Vertikal probieren, nimm aber köder die nicht so viel Action haben.(kommt auf die Tenperatur an "umso wärmer das Wasser umso mehr Action umso kälter das Wasser umso weniger Action")


----------



## fischfan112 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: wo wie und wann zander und hechte in holland fangen?*

alles klar danke für den tipp ...wei siehts denn im sommer aus auf hecht in den poldern und im see?


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: wo wie und wann zander und hechte in holland fangen?*

Wenn das Wasser in den Poldern über 20 Grad ist, dann wird es zumindest mit Hecht schwieriger. Da geht eigentlich wirklich nur die "Jan Eggers-Methode". Tieflaufender Wobbler, z. B. Rapala Super Shad, an kurzer Leine (2-3 m) direkt im Scharubenwasser geführt und dann Kilometer machen. Auf die Höchstgeschwindigkeit (6 Km/h) achten, wird schon mal kontrolliert (gelasert   ).


----------



## vertikal (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: wo wie und wann zander und hechte in holland fangen?*

Vorgestern vertikal von einem Bekannten im holländischen See gefangen:

1,22 m, über 30 Pfund schwer  :m


----------



## Nomade (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: wo wie und wann zander und hechte in holland fangen?*

Petri, was für ein schöner Fisch!
Lass ihn dir schmecken.


----------



## octoputer (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: wo wie und wann zander und hechte in holland fangen?*

Schmecken lassen????
Geht´s noch????
Blasphemie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sofort zurück mit so nem Fisch.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: wo wie und wann zander und hechte in holland fangen?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist schleppen die erfolgreichste Methode auf Hecht.


----------



## vertikal (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: wo wie und wann zander und hechte in holland fangen?*



octoputer schrieb:


> Schmecken lassen????
> Geht´s noch????
> Blasphemie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sofort zurück mit so nem Fisch.



......oder einfach nach den holländischen Fischereigesetzen agieren und den gefangen Hecht wieder zurück setzen!

Ohne jede Aufregung und sogar ganz ohne Blasphemie!


----------



## totaler Spinner (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: wo wie und wann zander und hechte in holland fangen?*

Wat een leuke Vis!#6 


Zitat:
......_oder einfach nach den holländischen Fischereigesetzen agieren und den gefangen Hecht wieder zurück setzen!_

Die Entnahme von Hecht in NL ist doch nicht überall verboten, oder hat sich da 2007 was verändert? ;+


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: wo wie und wann zander und hechte in holland fangen?*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Wat een leuke Vis!#6
> 
> 
> Zitat:
> ...


 
Nein, aber viele meinen das.
In Ostholland ist es ausdrücklich erlaubt.
Auch wenn auch dort die meisten Hecht zurückgestzt werden.

Aber bitte, bitte, bitte jetzt nicht wieder eine C& R Diskussion:c


----------



## octoputer (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: wo wie und wann zander und hechte in holland fangen?*

Hallöle zusammen!
Kennt von euch jemand gute Poldergebiete?(Ausser Nordholland)
Wo es sich lohnt für´n Tag hinzufahren?


----------

